# Selling Benzing Clock



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

*Benzing Express For Sale*

I am thinking about selling my benzing express in perfect condition. Clock comes with docking station and 2 Antenna pads. Let me know if you are intested and how much you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

I am thinking about selling my benzing express in perfect condition. Clock comes with docking station and 2 Antenna pads. Let me know if you are intested and how much you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Considering siegel has them for about $200 and some change used.. what are you thinking in terms of a price?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Any offers yet?


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I would be intrested in the 2 antenna pads, I don't need the clock or docking station.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

I am more interested in selling the whole thing as a package I have a couple of people interested in it right now


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Just opened the box up and realized it has 3 antenna pads instead of 2


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Then I would be intrested in the 3 antenna pads but not the clock


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

How much? any chip rings included?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

To buy all this brand new from siegels it would cost you $694.75 plus the shipping.

Benzing Express Clock - $279.95

3 Antenna Pads - $299.95

Docking station - $114.95

Its very rare to even find a used clock these days, someone better make a fair offer and get it!


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

The key words are brand new, these items are not brand new. I would pay $50. each for the antenna pads if they work.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

First To Hatch said:


> To buy all this brand new from siegels it would cost you $694.75 plus the shipping.
> 
> Benzing Express Clock - $279.95
> 
> ...


It is the older Benzing technology. There are some software issues with those older models. Some will require updates, see 

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/news/news-To_Benzing_Express_Users.html


Important Notice to all Benzing Express users. 
Unfortunately, we have just found out that there is an issue regarding the Benzing Express clocks using software versions lower than 3.0. 

Any clocks running software versions lower than 3.0 are going to experience problems with an "error code 212" which will not allow you to basket birds in the coming old bird series unless the clock is updated to at least a version 3.0 or higher.........

The G-2 on the other hand, is the 2nd generation and state of the art technology. The good thing about owners of the older versions, is that the pads will work on the newer versions. See: 

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-timers-G-2.html


This is the "second generation" of Benzing's inexpensive Express Clock. If you are trading up, you can use both the old Express antenna pads and the new Mini-Lazer antenna pads, together or separately. To use the old Express antenna pads with the new G-2 clock, you will need the G-2 amplifier......

Check with your club, our club accepts only G-2 and M-1 models.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Considering siegel has them for about $200 and some change used.. what are you thinking in terms of a price?


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/benzing-express-racing-pigeon-clock-/270912627448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f13a6a2f8


is what the last one sold onEbay for and only had 2 Antenna pads


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Andyfitz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/benzing-express-racing-pigeon-clock-/270912627448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f13a6a2f8
> 
> 
> is what the last one sold onEbay for and only had 2 Antenna pads


sorry take it back it has 3 pads


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> It is the older Benzing technology. There are some software issues with those older models. Some will require updates, see
> 
> http://www.siegelpigeons.com/news/news-To_Benzing_Express_Users.html
> 
> ...


All the problem is a software update, which is not hard to fix. Ed explains it in detail and Everett has done it many times.

Just curious why your club only allows the G-2 & M-1 models as the Atis Top
and Express units are compatible with the club unit and are AU approved. 

We even let new members (that could not afford an Electronic clock) to use a old style wind up clock.
We didn't want to turn away new flyer just because of a clock, we are suppose to help and promote intrest in the sport.
not every new flyer can afford a $500-1200 clock to start out with.

There is PMDIN sockets on the side to connect the BENZING
clocks (BENZING M1, atis TOP, EXPRESS. 

http://www.benzing.cc/index.php/en/manuals/club-benzing-clubsystem.html


From The AU Race Rules

16.00 - Electronic Band Scanning Systems (EBSS)

Note: The use of certain Electronic Band Scanning Systems (EBSS) has been approved by the AU Board of Directors. The AU Board reserves the right to withdraw the approval of any Electronic Band Scanning system at any time. In the event the AU National Race Committee determines that a system or system design does not provide adequate security or presents a potential security question, the AU National Race Committee may disapprove the use of that system. The disapproval of any system will be effective upon receipt of notice from the AU National Race Committee and the disapproval will be published in the UPDATE and/or other periodicals as soon as reasonably possible. The AU National Race Committee shall apprise the Board of Directors at the next scheduled meeting of the system problems encountered and shall recommend appropriate action. *Organizations are free to buy any EBSS they choose. Individual members within the organization are responsible for ensuring system hardware and/or software compatibility of the system they purchase with other system/s in use within the organization.* Neither the AU nor the local organization shall be responsible for any system incompatibilities.

As far as I know the Express and Atis Top are still on the list.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

My club only will allow M-1 and the Atis.. Sucks but it is what it is...


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess you do have to check your club's rules. My club has a bunch of guys using this same type of Benzing Express clock. I have an M-1 and love it but there are more Express users than M-1 users in my club and as far as I know they are using those with the latest software with no problems.


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

*Offer*

I just made you an offer. Please check your messages.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Selling on Ebay they charge you to sell it so I think $350 or $400 would be a fair price. considering it may have to get the software updated that will cost some money and then shipping it to Siegel's and return shipping. A new G2 with 2 of the mini lazer antenna cost $695.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> To buy all this brand new from siegels it would cost you $694.75 plus the shipping.
> 
> Benzing Express Clock - $279.95
> 
> ...


If you buy the express clock it comes with the housing so $114 would be subtracted off this quote.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Hareloft said:


> Selling on Ebay they charge you to sell it so I think $350 or $400 would be a fair price. considering it may have to get the software updated that will cost some money and then shipping it to Siegel's and return shipping. A new G2 with 2 of the mini lazer antenna cost $695.


I agree with you. What is the most current version for the Express?


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I think it is 3.6 or 4.0 thats what it has on Siegel's web site.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Hareloft said:


> I think it is 3.6 or 4.0 thats what it has on Siegel's web site.


Just got an Email back from siegels this is what they said

The most current version on the Express clock is 3.01. We charge $12.50 per clock.

mine has 2.01 on it so I will knock of 12.50 for whoever wants to buy it


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> All the problem is a software update, which is not hard to fix. Ed explains it in detail and Everett has done it many times.
> 
> *Just curious why your club only allows the G-2 & M-1 models as the Atis Top
> and Express units are compatible with the club unit and are AU approved. *
> ...


As a local independent club, we are free to set our own standards. We set our standards and then the prospective member can either fly with us, or they can go to another local club. The M-1 and the G-2 are much more user friendly, and in my opinion, having just these two models makes shipping night and "knocking off" so much more easy then using four different models and old wind ups to boot. If a prospective member is poor and can't come up with the start up costs, then we have in the past financed by way of a lease to own arrangement.


The question becomes do we inconvenience everyone in the club for the sake of a new member, or do we make arrangements so that even a member of modest means can have the proper equipment ? For us, we want members who are willing and able to make a financial commitment to our hobby. Not everyone is able to enjoy a hobby because of their economic situation. It may mean taking a second job, or giving up something else. There may be a situation arise, where a prospective member should be given some charity, in which case, there are a number of lofts which always seems to need cleaning. They can roll up their sleeves and get to work, and we will make it possible for them to use a G-2 or M-1. Up to this point, it has been a mute point, as none of our current members are "poor". We have business owners, a Dr., and others either financially independent or gainfully employed. No one has ever been turned away because they were "poor", although some probationary members were encouraged to go fly with one of the other clubs in our area, but not because of their economic situation. 

We all want to encourage growth in our hobby, but I don't think it is necessary to lower standards in order to make it possible for everyone, regardless of economic situation, to fly pigeons. In some cases, it may actually make more sense for them to focus on their education, job training, or career, and work to get to the point where they have the funds to enjoy a hobby. So in other words, rather then lower the standards, I would rather invest the time, money and effort to help a prospective member achieve some small measure of economic prosperity, rather then spend what limited financial resources they have, on a hobby they can't really afford. For example, rather then spending a Saturday staring into the sky, they can obtain a PT job to finance their hobby, while their nice new state of the art G-2 or M-1 clocks their birds for them. That way everybody wins, because in the past when we accepted a "poor" probationary member, when they didn't have the funds for a proper clock, it turned out that the race fees were also a struggle, as was feeding the birds. Truth of the matter was, he had no business having any kind of a hobby. He borrowed funds for feed, for race fees, etc. and as it turned out, he ran his hobby like his personal life, borrowed and neglected to pay back. Such folks IMHO, when we bend over backwards for the sake of "The Sport" we end up losing more then we gain, but to each his own.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

First I will say Warren as been a great resource to me on this forum, and I in no way would argue with almost all his post.Of course every club is different and each makes decisions that they feel suits them best.But if my club would not have allowed me to use a old clock to start I am quite sure i would not be racing today.It took most of my money for loft construction, birds , feed ect.After 5 years I now have a e-clock and would not be without it.But as long as I am president of my club we will never deny anyone who wants to race pigeons and use a wind up clock the ability to join our club.And even though I dont have to be there nothing still beats the joy of watching that bird hit the loft,knowing that it was let loose however many miles away from home. Jeff


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

luckyloft said:


> First I will say Warren as been a great resource to me on this forum, and I in no way would argue with almost all his post.Of course every club is different and each makes decisions that they feel suits them best.But if my club would not have allowed me to use a old clock to start I am quite sure i would not be racing today.It took most of my money for loft construction, birds , feed ect.After 5 years I now have a e-clock and would not be without it.But as long as I am president of my club we will never deny anyone who wants to race pigeons and use a wind up clock the ability to join our club.And even though I dont have to be there nothing still beats the joy of watching that bird hit the loft,knowing that it was let loose however many miles away from home. Jeff


I sort of ran this thread off the road as well. I am sorry, a member on here has a clock for sale which many clubs still use. I am sorry for helping to lead this thread off track. Hopefully he will be able to sell his clock, and someone can obtain an affordable clock their club uses. 

If you would have applied at our club several years ago, we simply would have handed you an M-1 to use. So, we wouldn't be inconvenienced, and you would still be able to fly. So no one has been turned away, they simply are required to use modern technology. We toyed with the idea of not requiring clocks at all, we would simply counter-mark them, and the owner would have to call in the inside number of counter-mark. But, no one wanted to go inexpensive, as many have things to do on a Saturday besides wait around for pigeons, and others want the chance to win Combine level awards.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Warren not a problem that you took the thread off track. always nice to hear a little debate.


As for the clock I am probably going to put it up on Ebay later today.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

I have decied to put the clock on Ebay Please follow the link if you are interested.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280868354135


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Andyfitz said:


> I have decied to put the clock on Ebay Please follow the link if you are interested.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280868354135


Wanted to bump this up to the top and remind anyone that is interested the auction ends this sunday

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=280868354135


----------

